# radiator



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

I have a ck3510 in 2021 I lost the radiator by a inner core brock an
kioti replace it under a warranty. Now it has been 1 year and 4 mount later the same thing happen .kioti said it is not under warranty because the new one is warranty for 3 mounts .as any one run in to this


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Kenswelder,

When you say you lost the radiator by inner core brock, what do you mean? Please provide additional details. Does the tractor run extremely hot? Do you clean the radiator fins frequently? Are you working the tractor beyond its limits?


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

BigT said:


> Good Morning Kenswelder, When you say you lost the radiator by inner core brock, what do you mean? Please provide additional details. Does the tractor run extremely hot? Do you clean the radiator fins frequently? Are you working the tractor beyond its limits?


 the radiator just started linking and they found the a core let go after a year and 4 mounts it is the same thing. I clean the radiator all the time and the tractor has never over heated. kioti replace the first one under warranty but you only get a 3 mount warranty on replacement parts.so you pay for it even if it is no your doing.


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

Kenswelder said:


> the radiator just started linking and they found the a core let go after a year and 4 mounts it is the same thing. I clean the radiator all the time and the tractor has never over heated. kioti replace the first one under warranty but you only get a 3 mount warranty on replacement parts.so you pay for it even if it is no your doing.


I do not work it over or be on limits if i can not use my mower on my 2 aces off grass and dig a ditch then the tractor should not be on the market


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You may have a defective radiator cap (pressure too high). When they replaced the radiator, they may have put the original cap back on?? 









New Genuine OEM KIOTI P15110900 Radiator Cap For CK3510, CK4010, LK30, LK3054 | eBay


Part number P15110900. This cap is used on the CK25, CK30, CK35 CK2610, CK3510, CK4010, LK30, and LK3054 Tractor models.



www.ebay.com


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's one source for a replacement radiator. They claim up to 60% discount over Kioti parts:

Tractor Parts and More | Up to 60% off Dealer Prices | TractorJoe.com


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

BigT said:


> Here's one source for a replacement radiator. They claim up to 60% discount over Kioti parts:
> 
> Tractor Parts and More | Up to 60% off Dealer Prices | TractorJoe.com


thanks for you help. I will look it up.


----------



## jrelkhunt (8 mo ago)

Kenswelder said:


> I have a ck3510 in 2021 I lost the radiator by a inner core brock an
> kioti replace it under a warranty. Now it has been 1 year and 4 mount later the same thing happen .kioti said it is not under warranty because the new one is warranty for 3 mounts .as any one run in to this





Kenswelder said:


> thanks for you help. I will look it up.





Kenswelder said:


> thanks for you help. I will look it up.


KEEP YOUR RECEIPTS AND TURN IN TO A LAWYER ON CONTINGENCY---THEY Hate that and will pay or take the tractor back and refund all your money including transportation and taxes paid while being fixed,,,


----------

